# 60hz vs 144hz! Hab Angst!



## blahun1 (19. August 2016)

Hallo,
ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir einen 120/144hz Monitor zu besorgen! Jetzt befürchte ich aber dass wenn ich einmal 144hz gewohnt bin (csgo) dass mich dann die 60hz in anderen Spielen (Overwatch, Gta etc.) wo ich eben keine Stabilen 144fps erreiche extrem Stören! (Sowie 30 im Vergleich zu 60) Oder meint ihr dass sich 60hz dann trotzdem noch flüssig genug anfühlen wenn man 144hz gewohnt ist?!

Grüße


----------



## Sirthegoat (19. August 2016)

Auch unter 144 Fps fühlen sich die Bildraten deutlich besser an es wäre eben nur das Optimum habe selbst vor Jahren zum 120 Hz Monitor gegriffen und würde um nichts in der Welt wieder zu einem 60 Hz zurück gehen.


----------



## Killermarkus81 (19. August 2016)

So siehts aus.
Ich hatte vor ca einem Monat 4k mit Gsync zum ausführlichen Testen.
Da geht momentan ja nur 60Hz über die Schnittstelle und Modelle mit über 60Hz gibt's folglich noch gar nicht!
Ich verwende schon seit langem einen 1440p Monitor mit 120Hz.
Es gibt viele Spiele die ich mit entsprechenden Einstellungen in den 60er Bereich drücke und trotzdem ist der Unterschied spürbar.
Am krassesten sind natürlich Shooter und Rennspiele...Tearing gibt's mit mehr Herz auch deutlich weniger, was Gsync aus meiner Sicht entbehrlich macht.


----------



## AYAlf (20. August 2016)

120 bzw. 144Hz ist die Offenbarung. 
+ Free- oder G-Sync der Himmel auf Erden &#55357;&#56840;


----------



## HisN (20. August 2016)

Lieber 4k als 144hz, solange es noch nicht beides gibt


----------



## Ion (20. August 2016)

HisN schrieb:


> Lieber 4k als 144hz, solange es noch nicht beides gibt



So gesehen möglich, für dich aber wahrscheinlich keine Option: FullHD Monitor mit 120/144Hz und dann per DSR auf 4K hoch. Ist kein echtes 4K, das Bild wirkt aber dennoch schön knackig 

@TE
Die Vorteile von 144Hz hast du überall, egal ob das Spiel mit "nur" 60 oder sogar noch weniger FPS läuft. Hast du sowas smoothes und schnelles erstmal erlebt, tust du dir diesen ruckeligen 60Hz Mist nicht mehr an, versprochen


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (20. August 2016)

Solange du noch kein 144er hast, würde ich dir das auch noch nicht empfehlen. Kommt auch drauf an welche Auflösung und wie viel Geld bei Seite liegt.

Ich selbst finde normale 60Hz Monitore jetzt total für die Tonne, 144Hz habe meine Augen geprägt.. Wenn ich mir nen neuen Monitor hole wird es schon mindestens ein 120er sein.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (20. August 2016)

Volle Zustimmung & die 120/144/165(+)Hz hast Du immer, unabhängig der erreichten Frames, folglich sind da die Frames nicht ausschlaggebend. Bei NV & DSR kann man bspw. für jeden DSR-Faktor auch die maximale Hertzfrequenz nutzen, welche z.B. die native Auflösung auch bietet.
Wenn man jedoch mit Free-oder GSync daddelt, dann würde sich die Hertzfrequenz den Frames auch entsprechend anpassen (bspw. 80Frames = 80Hz). Das klingt aber schlechter als es in Wirklichkeit ist.^^

Ich freu mich ja auch schon auf kommende Monis mit DP 1.3/4, weche dann bei native, hohe Auflösungen auch hohe Hertzfrequenzen ermöglichen werden ...


----------



## blahun1 (20. August 2016)

Danke an alle 
Welchen 120/144hz Montitor würdet ihr mir empfehlen? (24 Zoll)
Preis bis 300 Tacken

Grüße


----------



## JoM79 (20. August 2016)

Kommt drauf an.
Kannst du Freesync nutzen?


----------



## blahun1 (20. August 2016)

Freesync nein! G Sync ja!


----------



## JoM79 (20. August 2016)

Gsync gibts in dem Bereich nicht.
Würde einen von denen nehmen Produktvergleich AOC G2460PF, BenQ XL2411Z, LG Electronics 24GM77-B, BenQ Zowie XL2411, ViewSonic XG2401 | Geizhals Deutschland


----------

